

Joke about how software developers are hired - vuknje
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/08/how-to-not-hire.html#comment-80872835

======
cellis
Guy Kawasaki is sorely mistaken. I do know all of those applications
(illustrator, photoshop, dreamweaver, flash, etc) and all of those languages
(javascript,actionscript) and did learn them on a pc.

